# Aaahhh, les années 90....



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2010)

Bon j'ai eu la flemme de chercher plusieurs vidéos et développer le blabla comme l'a si bien fait notre ami... 
Mais n'en v'là une quand même... 

[YOUTUBE]q_NspcNZjLM[/YOUTUBE]


Dans la rubrique souvenirs, souvenirs.
En espérant réveiller la flamme nostalgique qui veille en vous.

N'hésitez pas à balancer vos propres pépites ici !!


----------



## Gronounours (18 Janvier 2010)

[youtube]bfPKb5g6Gcc[/youtube]


Y'a t'il besoin d'en rajouter ?


----------



## jugnin (18 Janvier 2010)

Cool. J'vais pouvoir parler de ma mobylette, ici.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (18 Janvier 2010)

Le meilleur des années 90 en 2 post.


----------



## tirhum (18 Janvier 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Cool. J'vais pouvoir parler de ma mobylette, ici.


À vot' service !... :style:


----------



## Gronounours (18 Janvier 2010)

Sinon, mes années 90, c'est ça :

[DM]x1366u_resume-coupe-du-monde-rugby-1995_sport[/DM]

[youtube]ZlhmigaacJc[/youtube]

[DM]x335dm_france-all-blacks-1999_sport[/DM]


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2010)

Ah ouais, c'était aussi ça... 

[YOUTUBE]oMbCxl4hnzA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Grug (18 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]4zP1IjgSO_E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (18 Janvier 2010)

C'était la fin des tv N&B    

[youtube]ln-jkFFLoMg[/youtube]

et une magnifique année 1999 pour le rugby français au tournoi des 5 nations


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]ZOFdTQAaSBs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (18 Janvier 2010)

C'est les années où on sentait à la TV les prémisses de la Télé Réalité.    

[youtube]FDWOlLBaark[/youtube]


----------



## gKatarn (18 Janvier 2010)

A quand :
- Aaahhh, les années 50....
- Aaahhh, les années 60....
- Aaahhh, les années 70....
- Aaahhh, les années 2000....


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (18 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> A quand :
> - Aaahhh, les années 50....
> - Aaahhh, les années 60....
> - Aaahhh, les années 70....
> - Aaahhh, les années 2000....



Te concernant papy faut remonter aux années folles


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)

Ah la vache !

Dire que 1990 c'était il y a 20 ans ! Là ça me file un coup de vieux. Dans ma tête c'était toujours "il y a 10 ans". Histoire de repousser l'échéance...

La musique des années 80 c'était de la daube. Heureusement que les années 90 ont rattrapé la situation :rateau: :

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3N7q4wFVEkI&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3N7q4wFVEkI&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> A quand :
> - Aaahhh, les années 50....
> - Aaahhh, les années 60....
> - Aaahhh, les années 70....
> - Aaahhh, les années 2000....



Oui. Faut croire que l'avenir n'est plus ce qu'il était.


----------



## mado (18 Janvier 2010)

No Future ?


Ah merde, c'est les années 70.


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2010)

dans les années 90 il y avait eu aussi ça :

[YOUTUBE]MJ4nVL5QywM[/YOUTUBE]

:style:


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]T4HIOjwmvXU[/YOUTUBE]

C'est bizarre... mais la morue me rappelle qqun sur ces forums ici


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)

mado a dit:


> No Future ?
> 
> 
> Ah merde, c'est les années 70.



Les annéees 1870, tout à fait. C'est ce qu'a dit un mercenaire anglais des armées françaises lors de la défaite de Sedan ! 

C'est assez... "bizarre" de voir ça aujourd'hui.
Cela dit le chroniqueur (Gassio) s'est vu retiré cette chronique quelques jours après, suite, dit-on, à l'intervention de l'intéressé. Parfois c'est instructif de fouiller les fonds de tiroir de youtube. Trouvez-pas ?

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DIb8o5SN8S4&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DIb8o5SN8S4&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## JPTK (19 Janvier 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Cool. J'vais pouvoir parler de ma mobylette, ici.



Allez j'ose ! :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Janvier 2010)

La mobylette de Barbie, c'est clair qu'il fallait oser...


----------



## JPTK (19 Janvier 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> La mobylette de Barbie, c'est clair qu'il fallait oser...



C'était la mode ! :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Janvier 2010)

Dans les années 90, j'étais mort... :rateau: :sleep:


----------



## boodou (19 Janvier 2010)

Les années 90 furent dans la continuité des années 80


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (19 Janvier 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Les années 90 furent dans la continuité des années 80



De la merde


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Janvier 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Les années 90 furent dans la continuité des années 80



Qui elles-même ont suivi les années 70.


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5359327 a dit:
			
		

> De la merde



LA preuve:

[YOUTUBE]SjJwqDa1QVI[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h49 ----------




Gronounours a dit:


> [youtube]bfPKb5g6Gcc[/youtube]
> 
> 
> Y'a t'il besoin d'en rajouter ?



Tiens, marrant ça, il y en a un qui me dit quelque chose


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (19 Janvier 2010)

Bon, tout n'était pas à jeter    

[youtube]BYIKnTJmGPc[/youtube]


----------



## jpmiss (19 Janvier 2010)

[YOUTUBE]tJGs2BDKq5g[/YOUTUBE]
1991: la première guerre en direct. Une esthétique de jeux vidéo, le mythe des frappes chirurgicales, la farandole des consultants, le Scuds et les Tomahawks.... Et les français qui font des stocks en dévalisant les supermarchés au cas où...
La décennie commence bien..


----------



## boodou (19 Janvier 2010)

Les années 90 précédèrent les années 2000


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Janvier 2010)

Dans l'actualité il y avait eu aussi le détournement du vol Air France Paris-Aler en décembre 1994.

[DM]x8797w[/DM]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (19 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]tJGs2BDKq5g[/YOUTUBE]
> 1991: la première guerre en direct. Une esthétique de jeux vidéo, le mythe des frappes chirurgicales, la farandole des consultants, le Scuds et les Tomahawks.... Et les français qui font des stocks en dévalisant les supermarchés au cas où...
> La décennie commence bien..



J'étais au ski, je croyais voir la bande annonce du futur commanche au infos.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Janvier 2010)

Les enfants du Rock version années 90 même si le générique a été choisi en 1986​


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5359523 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, tout n'était pas à jeter
> 
> [youtube]BYIKnTJmGPc[/youtube]



yes 

[YOUTUBE]x4j4QXtZUGQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (20 Janvier 2010)

Dans mes bras mackie (avec un peu de vomi s'il te plais, c'est pour la cuisine)    

[youtube]SnsJI4rmoVE[/youtube]


----------



## tirhum (22 Janvier 2010)

En zappant tout à l'heure...
True lies (1994), m'en rappelait plus de ce film...
Par contre la scène de strip de Jamie Lee Curtiss, je m'en souvenais...


----------



## jpmiss (22 Janvier 2010)

Rhââââââ pinaise! :love:


----------



## JPTK (22 Janvier 2010)

faut aimer les culturistes à tendance tirhumienne :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (22 Janvier 2010)

*tirhum fout une paire de baffes à JPTK


----------



## Lastrada (22 Janvier 2010)

Salut bande de nazes. Je vous ai fait un résumé de ce qu'il ne fallait pas rater dans les 90's.

A commencer par les affranchis (Wiseguys) et le Big Beat 

[YOUTUBE]_6uf4vFuBbQ&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Janvier 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> faut aimer les culturistes à tendance tirhumienne :rateau:


t'as qu'a te faire fourger Toumaï


----------



## tirhum (2 Février 2010)

En passant devant une maison de la presse tout à l'heure...
Je vois ça :









J'me dis, tiens dans quoi elle jouait, déjà ?!...
Et là gros blanc, puis finalement je me rappelle de ce qui vaut bien un "premiers baisers", par exemple... 
La série "classe mannequin", les autres j'ai oublié; la flemme de chercher...  
Aaaah, les années 90...


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Février 2010)




----------



## WebOliver (2 Février 2010)

_Cur Caraïbes_... y avait Cachou aussi dedans.  Puis après elle a chanté, _Rêve de filles_ que ça s'appelait... 

[YOUTUBE]ejlWVvHNxqE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tirhum (2 Février 2010)

Arf !... 
Je n'avais retenu, dans ma rétine, que les poumons de Vanessa...  :rose: :love:


----------



## gKatarn (2 Février 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> _Cur Caraïbes_... y avait Cachou aussi dedans.  Puis après elle a chanté, _Rêve de filles_ que ça s'appelait...



Pis après elle a posé pour "Aubade"  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (2 Février 2010)

Voilà oui.  Bon, je vais faire les courses.


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Février 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Pis après elle a posé pour "Aubade"  :love:



Non, c'était pendant Classe Mannequin.


----------



## gKatarn (2 Février 2010)

Après ou pendant, euh... peu importe


----------



## tirhum (2 Février 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non, c'était pendant Classe Mannequin.


Ah !...
Un expert !!...


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Février 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah !...
> Un expert !!...



J'étais très souvent sur leur plateau de tournage à la SFP


----------



## jugnin (2 Février 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah !...
> Un expert !!...





Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'étais très souvent sur leur plateau de tournage à la SFP



Ah !...
Un Voyeur !!...


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Février 2010)

mouarf


----------



## tirhum (2 Février 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'étais très souvent sur leur plateau de tournage à la SFP


Et leur production les a traités aussi "bien" que AB l'a fait pour vous ?!...


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Février 2010)

c'est à dire ?


----------



## tirhum (2 Février 2010)

Quoi ?!...
Elles sont sur MacG aussi ?!...


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Février 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Quoi ?!...
> Elles sont sur MacG aussi ?!...



Mékeskidi ? :mouais:


----------



## Bones (2 Février 2010)

Il y a Sliders sur Virgin 17 à 18h45.


----------



## jugnin (2 Février 2010)

Bones a dit:


> Il y a Sliders sur Virgin 17 à 18h45.



Hein ? :mouais:


----------



## Gronounours (2 Février 2010)

Ca doit être un genre de code&#8230;


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Février 2010)

Ici London Café. Les vezouliens parlent au vezouliens. Roger paie sa tournée à 17h15, je répète, roger paie sa tournée à 17h15.


----------



## jpmiss (2 Février 2010)

GrrrRRRRrrrRRr! :love:


----------



## tirhum (2 Février 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Hein ? :mouais:





Gronounours a dit:


> Ca doit être un genre de code


Il doit vouloir parler de cette série...


----------



## jugnin (2 Février 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Il doit vouloir parler de cette série...



Ah. Ben tant qu'ça glisse...


----------



## WebOliver (2 Février 2010)

Ah ouais c'était ça aussi...


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Février 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Voilà oui.  Bon, je vais faire les courses.


Ca t'as suggéré d'acheter des sous tifs ?


----------



## WebOliver (2 Février 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Ca t'as suggéré d'acheter des sous tifs ?



Ouais: des rouges


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2010)

PRISCILLA, folle du désert (1994)

J'ai toujours autant de plaisir à le visionner, même si le phénomène drag queen est aujourd'hui beaucoup moins médiatisé que dans les 90's. Un grand film, qui comme tout les grands films sait dépasser son contexte. 
Banalisation ? Essouflement ?

Les drags, la techno, les rave, la transe "Goa"... J'ai vu ça de plus ou moins près dans les années 90, sans m'y arrêter vraiment.
J'ai croisé une fois ou deux des gars tout à fait ordinaires en pleine journée de semaine, qu'on m'a ensuite indiqué comme faisant partie des drags les plus célèbres du Queens.​


----------



## Gronounours (3 Février 2010)

[youtube]fkuOAY-S6OY[/youtube]

1992 :love:


----------



## Emmanuel94 (3 Février 2010)

Ah.. un bon vieux Rage, avec Living Colors que du Bonheur


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2010)

​


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Février 2010)

[youtube]vH2GdDrJpKg[/youtube]


----------



## jpmiss (3 Février 2010)

Pfff Les Inconnus ils ont tout pompé aux Nuls


----------



## boodou (3 Février 2010)

@Gnn : je me souviens d'un concert au Zénith, RATM+Living Colour+Fishbone+Tool ...


----------



## Gronounours (3 Février 2010)

Ah ben, j'y étais a celui là


----------



## boodou (3 Février 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Ah ben, j'y étais a celui là



Ah ouais ? 
Moi j'étais dans la fosse, proche de la scène mais sur la gauche, et je me souviens pas t'avoir croisé ... :mouais:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Février 2010)

boodou a dit:


> je me souviens pas t'avoir croisé ... :mouais:



Lui oui


----------



## Gronounours (3 Février 2010)

J'étais dans les gradins, ma maman voulait pas que j'aille dans la fosse encore.
A 13 ans, c'est un peu normal 


Me souvient bien parce que le WE d'après j'étais à voir Metallica à l'hippodrome de Vincennes.
Première d'une longue série de concert des Mets vu :love:


----------



## boodou (3 Février 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> J'étais dans les gradins, ma maman voulait pas que j'aille dans la fosse encore.
> A 13 ans, c'est un peu normal



Bourgeois ! 

(t'es du genre à te faire offrir ton grille pain ...)


----------



## Gronounours (3 Février 2010)

Attends, t'imagines même pas !

J'ai commencé a écouter du métal pour la sortie de "And Justice For All&#8230;" (1988, donc j'avais 8 ans), découvert par le papa d'un copain qui était fondu de heavy. Il a fallu que je me batte comme un beau diable pour que les parents acceptent que j'aille voir un concert.

Du coup, t'imagine bien que y'avait des conditions à ça. Pas de fosse, pas sans être accompagné (par le papa du copain justement).

Et le retour de l'hippodrome de Vincennes&#8230; :sick:
On est rentré couvert de boue, je me suis fait incendier ("plus jamais tu n'iras à un concert de arederoke").


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Février 2010)

ils auraient du te faire enfermer chez les jésuites


----------



## tirhum (8 Février 2010)

Et ça, vous vous en souvenez ?!... 
(les années 80 ne sont pas loin...   )

[YOUTUBE]r30Wq5Ju3NE[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h44 ----------

Dans la même veine...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Et ça, vous vous en souvenez ?!...
> (les années 80 ne sont pas loin...   )



Non.

Par contre, t'as oublié l'essentiel :






​


----------



## tirhum (8 Février 2010)

Ah murde, oui !...


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Février 2010)

Pour moi les années 90 c'était l'enregistrement sur cassette des débats de Gégé de minuit à 2H00 du mat' pour le car du college-lycée le lendemain  : 
[YOUTUBE]<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DUAQOMR63SI&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DUAQOMR63SI&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rEB9WmKJVWM&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rEB9WmKJVWM&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8pM2NCLKOms&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8pM2NCLKOms&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

C'était bon ça :love: de la VRAI RADIO LIBRE


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (9 Février 2010)

[youtube]ncmC7DMzlME[/youtube]


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Février 2010)

Ménan les gars vous y êtes pas. 

Les années 90, ce sont les années Courtemanche. 






Humour glacé et sophistiqué, tout ça.


----------



## gKatarn (12 Février 2010)

Tu t'es levé avec de drôles d'idées ce matin


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YM_U7_3IF8w&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YM_U7_3IF8w&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PRCTp57LQro&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PRCTp57LQro&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sindanárië (12 Février 2010)




----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Février 2010)

A cette époque le PSG était magique    

[DM]x2rblx_nantes-paris-but-splendide[/DM]

ou pas


----------



## kisbizz (12 Février 2010)

debut des années '90 ...

 envie de penser a autre chose , de s'éclater , de rire  

je ne sais plus comment nous est tombé dessus , a ma fille et a moi, ce cd ni pourquoi on passait en boucle surtout ce morceau .... 
un début d'été très chaud , le soleil , les fenêtres grandes ouvertes , la musique a fond et nous deux (mais aussi souvent avec des amies a moi et a elle aussi )  qui on dansait comme des folles dans tout l'appartement passant par les 2 couloirs qui reliaient entre eux  la cuisine , la salle de bain et le salon 

on arrivait a la fin du morceau sans souffle a force de s'agiter et de rire jusqu'au larmes ...
on s'écroulait sur les tapis ou sur le divan , on  buvait un verre au sirop tres frais pendant que le morceau successif s'enchaînait , on reprenait notre respiration et on remettait le morceau numéro 4 .... ce morceau 


[YOUTUBE]NMmj7dWmiyA[/YOUTUBE]


beaucoup d'etés ont écoulés depuis mais ces moments et ce morceau sont resté gravé a jamais pour  nous 2 et parfois ... on recommence :rose:


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Février 2010)

"Pretty woman" gravé à jamais.

Hé bé.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Février 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> "Pretty woman" gravé à jamais.
> 
> Hé bé.



Question de platinum


----------



## Grug (12 Février 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> "Pretty woman" gravé à jamais.
> 
> Hé bé.


Tu peuux pas commmprendre, t'es paaas une pretty wouman.


----------



## HAL-9000 (12 Février 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vcWTTs8QVRc&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vcWTTs8QVRc&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fbsQKd9ELf4&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fbsQKd9ELf4&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
La claque que j'ai pris en 5ème quand j'ai découvert ça.
Et aujourd'hui on a les Tokyo Hotel.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> Et aujourd'hui on a les Tokyo Hotel.



C'est vrai que les années 90, c'était un niveau sacrément plus élevé. Rien à voir avec les conneries d'aujourd'hui d'une jeunesse qui se roule dans la fange et l'opprobre, en écoutant de la musique qui les pousse au mieux à ne plus respecter leurs parents, au pire à se droguer.
Que voulez-vous mon bon Monsieur, tout fout l'camp ! 

Les trésors de la musique populaire des années 90 devraient d'ailleurs être classés au Patrimoine mondial de l'Humanité par l'UNESCO.
Comme ça par exemple :






​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h58 ----------




HAL-9000 a dit:


> C'était bon ça :love: de la VRAI RADIO LIBRE



Sauf que la radio libre, elle était quand même morte depuis plus de 10 ans.


----------



## DarkMoineau (13 Février 2010)

Ah les années 90! Mon enfance!

Bon j'avoue, les années 90 ont été marqués par beaucoup de films des années 80 découverts à la TV tel Indiana Jones mais je dis aussi un TRÈS GRAND merci à George Lucas pour 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/39J2zBB-AyU&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/39J2zBB-AyU&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Tandis que de ce que j'ai découvert à la TV en production des 90's (car j'avais qu'un an lors de sa sortie) on peut citer 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8txDV2tYtJk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8txDV2tYtJk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Et puis pour les programmes jeunesses, le meilleur dessin animé de tous les temps:

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/irRkFhjq-RI&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/irRkFhjq-RI&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Et le meilleur Disney 
[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/slP4oNsJsHs&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/slP4oNsJsHs&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Quand à la musique, il n'y avait pas que John Williams et Danny Elfman: 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Vo_0UXRY_rY&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Vo_0UXRY_rY&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VlzptZ9wieQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VlzptZ9wieQ&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Oui j'avoue avoir rêver d'avoir mon propre Terminator (même si aujourd'hui je préférerais avoir Cameron que le bon vieux T-800 ^^)

A noter que les années 90 ont grandement influencés mes goûts en matière de femme. Y en a ils souffrent d'Oedipisme, moi de l'influence du cinéma et de la TV ^^
Enfin souffrir 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aD25aAsDqZ8&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aD25aAsDqZ8&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Jsfj2dk6KNg&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Jsfj2dk6KNg&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

J'en oublierais presque ça:

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/w86ADyhJ9Fw&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/w86ADyhJ9Fw&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Ah làlà c'était bien les programmes jeunesses avant


----------



## julrou 15 (13 Février 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> C'est vrai que les années 90, c'était un niveau sacrément plus élevé. Rien à voir avec les conneries d'aujourd'hui d'une jeunesse qui se roule dans la fange et l'opprobre, en écoutant de la musique qui les pousse au mieux à ne plus respecter leurs parents, au pire à se droguer.
> Que voulez-vous mon bon Monsieur, tout fout l'camp !
> 
> Les trésors de la musique populaire des années 90 devraient d'ailleurs être classés au Patrimoine mondial de l'Humanité par l'UNESCO.



Mouaaaaaaahahahahahahahahah j'adore cette réponse... :love: :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Février 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> Photo et commentaire désobligeant



Peut être mais les spice girls elles étaient bonnes.
Alors que tokyo hotel, non. 
Donc c'était mieux avant. 




DarkMoineau a dit:


> je dis aussi un TRÈS GRAND merci à George Lucas



Ah, ben je suis sûr que ça lui fait très plaisir, ça. 
Il le dit pas parce qu'il est très timide, il poste peu, mais je suis sûr que ça lui va droit au coeur à notre jojo.


----------



## DarkMoineau (13 Février 2010)

Ouais bah au moins l'édition spéciale était de qualité alors ^^

Pour ça que je dis merci. Car y a des "éditions spéciales" et Director's Cut qui ne sont que des machines à fric.


----------



## Romuald (13 Février 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Peut être mais les spice girls elles étaient bonnes.
> Alors que tokyo hotel, non.


C'est sur que tokyo hotel, ça manque de NICHONS®


----------



## gKatarn (13 Février 2010)

/mode décompte pour l'arrivée du blork


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Février 2010)

Ah mais j'étais déjà là.


----------



## Sindanárië (13 Février 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Peut être mais les spice girls elles étaient bonnes.
> Alors que tokyo hotel, non.



C'est tout aussi bon... c'est par ce que t'es un peu poltron... un trou reste un trou


----------



## gKatarn (13 Février 2010)

Oui mais non


----------



## Grug (13 Février 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Ah les années 90! Mon enfance!
> 
> 
> Et le meilleur Disney
> ...


:affraid:

ah oui, effectivement, y'avait pas que du bon


----------



## DarkMoineau (14 Février 2010)

Bah Batman de 92 c'était du bon dessin animé,  bien mieux que les Batman modernes.

Roi Lion, Toy Story, c'était du bon (d'ailleurs ils ont décidé de ressortir les jouets des cartons).

Quand aux Minikeums, ils ont toujours manié la parodie, parodiant aussi bien les musiques à la mode que des films et séries tv.

Une sorte de guignols de l'info apolitique pour enfants.

D'ailleurs
Bon vu que les balises et Daily Motion buguent, voila l'url : http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x8ejd8_les-minikeums-la-gueguerre-de-l-esp_fun


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Février 2010)

[YOUTUBE]zp7U8uEd8T4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Le docteur (14 Février 2010)

Les deux derniers batman (avec Christian Bale) sont nettement au-dessus du lot, même si on compte ceux de Tim Burton, qui ne cassent pas trois pattes à un canard...


----------



## DarkMoineau (14 Février 2010)

Bah rayon dessins animés déjà le Batman de 92 est supérieur.

Question film les Batman avec Bale sont bons oui mais ils manquent de charme, de personalité.

Oki je préfère Bale à Keaton. Mais en dehors de cela, le nouveau Batman et la nouvelle Gotham sont bien trop impersonnelles.

J'irais pas jusqu'à dire que Wayne et Stark sont interchangeables mais Gotham n'est clairement plus Gotham, c'est juste une mégalopole, et au final seul le Joker d'Heath Ledger fais Batman. 

Quand à Begins, je préfère largement les Batman de Burton. 

Question de goût hein ^^

Mais la Burton's touch s'allie particulièrement bien aux Batman. Et une Gotham gothique c'est la moindre des  choses, non?


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Février 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> C'est tout aussi bon... c'est par ce que t'es un peu poltron... un trou reste un trou


Nan nan nan je suis pas d'accord.

Un trou sans nichon c'est pas comme un trou avec.


----------



## Le docteur (14 Février 2010)

Pour le rayon dessins animés, oui pour la version 90 (il y en a une plus récente ???)...
C'est vrai que le Gotham de Burton est sympa, mais le scénario des deux derniers (et plus particulièrement Dark Knight) est bien meilleur. Il faut dire que Dark Knight a de qui tenir pour la BD....
J'ai un problème avec Burton : je le trouve assez souvent génial, mais je n'apprécie pas toujours le produit fini... Il devient un peu lassant avec ses obsessions...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2010)

:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Nan nan nan je suis pas d'accord.
> 
> Un trou sans nichon c'est pas comme un trou avec.



Sexiste hétéro-normatif !


----------



## DarkMoineau (14 Février 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> Sexiste hétéro-normatif !



Mais c'est quoi cette discrimination anti-hétéro?

Non mais.


----------



## Sindanárië (14 Février 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Mais c'est quoi cette discrimination anti-hétéro?
> 
> Non mais.


La volaille de gouttières devrait la fermer


----------



## DarkMoineau (14 Février 2010)

Et pourquoi cela?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Février 2010)

Bon passons à ce petit bijou des années 90. Des textes magnifiques    

[youtube]J6adLYI-nAc[/youtube]


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2010)

coloquinte a dit:


> Ah la vache !
> 
> Dire que 1990 c'était il y a 20 ans ! Là ça me file un coup de vieux. Dans ma tête c'était toujours "il y a 10 ans". Histoire de repousser l'échéance...
> 
> ...



La musique des années 80, de la daube ? 

Et Club Dorothée c'était de la daube peut-être :rateau: ?

Mais je suis mal placé pour en parler, pour la musique...


----------



## WebOliver (18 Février 2010)

[YOUTUBE]l-ITv4OBV9c[/YOUTUBE]
[dm]x2m8e[/dm]
[YOUTUBE]I5ZuifUBrwo[/YOUTUBE]

Où est-ce que j'ai foutu mon t-shirt Beavis & Butt-Head?&#8230;


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (18 Février 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Où est-ce que j'ai foutu mon t-shirt Beavis & Butt-Head?



Au fond à droite.


----------



## gKatarn (18 Février 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Où est-ce que j'ai foutu mon t-shirt Beavis & Butt-Head?



DTC ? :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2010)

1997 - Quoiqu'on y fasse, on l'avait dans la tête...
Et puis elle est toute mimi Natalie l'australienne.

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kdmlzaD4ArE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kdmlzaD4ArE&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Et puis... Toujours actuelle, après plusieurs crises financières, pourtant, un Grenelle de l'Environnement et une soi-disante prise de conscience que ça ne peut plus continuer comme ça. Mon c.. oui ! Ce forum en est souvent l'illustration avec son consumérisme technologique aussi débridé que décomplexé. 

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pisOAiBVNVk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pisOAiBVNVk&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

On ne l'entend plus trop, lui. Peut-être trop poli, pas assez agressif, pas assez gansta' bling-bling ? Certes cela a un peu vieilli. Pour moi la chanson de la crise post Guerre du Golfe 1 :






[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/z-aJDDxA5zM&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/z-aJDDxA5zM&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Le chanteur des Négresses Vertes, une énergie exceptionnelle, mort d'une overdose vers 1992 ou 1993 (les puristes consulteront Wikipedia) :

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BCeeqTTwumA&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BCeeqTTwumA&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​ ​​


----------



## DarkMoineau (19 Février 2010)

Coloquinte, je te hais pour avoir remis Imbruglia dans ma tête ^^


Quand au consumérisme, dis toi que au moins on consomme de façon immatérielle grâce à notre iPDG adoré


----------



## WebOliver (19 Février 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Coloquinte, je te hais pour avoir remis Imbruglia dans ma tête ^^



C'est ailleurs que je la remettrais, perso... :love:

[YOUTUBE]byEGjLU2egA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]c_FAGSiyiR4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DarkMoineau (19 Février 2010)

Ah ça oui j'aurais aimé qu'elle soit ailleurs ^^


----------



## shogun HD (21 Février 2010)

[YOUTUBE]89C60GNPt4U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2010)

Un classique de l'époque:
[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BB0NyGVBJyo&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BB0NyGVBJyo&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
Et en 2010, on prend les même et on recommence:
[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/szN6Vx_LGMg&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/szN6Vx_LGMg&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
Quand je vous disais que 2010 serait l'année de la testostérone.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Février 2010)

[youtube]ZZ3Jawt3Zd8[/youtube]


----------



## DarkMoineau (22 Février 2010)

-Du sucre?
-Oui 16.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Février 2010)

Parker Lewis !

Voilà une serie qui etait bien !


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Février 2010)

petit_louis a dit:


> Parker Lewis !
> 
> Voilà une serie qui etait bien !


tu veux une baffe ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Février 2010)

C'était surtout aussi intéressant scientifiquement qu'une émission des Bogdanov    

[youtube]AF4qncAQudg[/youtube]


----------



## shogun HD (26 Février 2010)

edit


----------



## Emmanuel94 (26 Février 2010)

Prix Gold : Je vous demande de vous arrêter
Prix Silver : Responsable mais pas Coupable

Que du bonheur : la dissolution de 1997, les grèves de 1995, la crise de 1991 à 1997, la fin de l'amiga 500, la Super Nitendo, Windows 3.1, .... que du bonheur...


----------



## DarkMoineau (26 Février 2010)

Bah la dissolution de 97 c'était marrant ^^

La Super Nintendo était bien, y avait de super jeux ^^


----------



## Dionysos-06 (27 Février 2010)

Bah, j'aimais bien ce premier ministre sérieux comme pas possible, qui souriait jamais et qui faisait un boulot bien fait... On croyait à tort qu'il était terne  En fait il était honnête...

"Avec L****L J****N c'est clair" qu'il disait en 2002


----------



## Emmanuel94 (27 Février 2010)

avec lui "il fait chaud dans le métro"....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Février 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> avec lui "il fait chaud dans le métro"....



Naaaan! Ça, c'était E******D B******R...


----------

